# NYT Keeps digging



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The truth is always in the middle, and I don't want to make any comment about this all war, I have only a curiosity : did he read the car manual before starting the trip ?, if not, his "test" was rong from the beginning. It's make sense to read the owner manual of a new car, even more when is about a new technology.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

No, he didn't read the manual. He said he received no instruction prior, despite talking at length with Straubel.

Apparently no one told him anything about the car or EVs in general (or that 32 < 61), and as a journalist, he's not one to ask questions.


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

It appeared that Mr. Broder set out to write an article that agreed with his preconceived notion of how an electric vehicle would not be of any value to anyone except the most rabid of environmentalists. The other purpose was to appease the industries who would not be enriched by the wide spread adoption of EVs. 

If everyone in this nation decided, and followed through with the idea that their next vehicle would be electric, it would still be a generation before they all had one. By then, everyone who did not have their head in the sand would have time to compensate for any adverse business consequences, such as fewer muffler shops and more EV charging station repair shops {or whatever would be needed to support electric vehicles}.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Excellent points. I can't stand everyone that thinks EVs will destroy the world because we'll use up all the electricity, copper, lithium, magnets, and destroy the nations highways within the next 5-10 years.

It isn't some overnight conspiratorial revolution but a necessary transformation that will take multiple generations to make the world a noticably better place.


----------

